# uml diagramm!



## figuerro (29. Sep 2009)

hey leute!
ich schreibe morgen meine erste informatik klausur.. und ich bin bei den uml diagrammen nicht gerade der hellste..und wir haben übungsaufgaben bekommen..
aufgabe:
"Eine Autofirma verleiht neben PKWs auch LKWs und Motorräder. Bei jedem Ausleihvorgang
wird der Kilometerstand festgehalten. Die Firma besitzt Fahrzeuge unterschiedlicher Marken
und kann zu einem Fahrzeugabhängigen Preis (Euro/Tag) ausgeliehen werden. Jedes Fahrzeug
besitzt eine Methode gibBeschreibung(), die alle Merkmale des Fahrzeuges auflistet.
Für die LKWs wird zusätzlich die Gesamtlast benötigt, bei den PKWs wünschen die Kunden
immer die Angabe des Verbrauchs (Liter/100 km). Die Motorradfahrer interessiert nur die
Höchstgeschwindigkeit (in km/h).
a) Entwerfen Sie ein Klassenmodell, mit dem Fahrzeuge der Autofirma modelliert werden
können."

ich hab hier ein uml diagramm erstellt.. nur bin ich mir nicht sicher obs richtig ist..
wir müssen morgen in der arbeit alles aufn zettel schreiben.. also kein pc ;(
stimmt das so?






ich versteh die fragestellung der letzten aufgabe davon nicht..

"c) Im Folgenden sei angenommen, dass für jedes Fahrzeug ein Konstruktor definiert ist,
der alle nötigen Parameter zur Erzeugung einer Instanz besitzt. Wie lassen sich damit
jeweils konkrete Instanzen in einem Testprogramm erstellen?"
was soll ich da machen?!

vielen dank im vorraus..
ich rettet mir den arsch wenn ihr mit helft das zu verbessern : D


----------



## maki (29. Sep 2009)

Nach deinem Diagramm erbt Fahrzeug von Motorrad, PKW und LKW.

Das hast du sicherlich nicht gemeint


----------



## Atze (29. Sep 2009)

also dreh die pfeile einfach um!  und schmeiß die leistung raus, wo kommt die denn her?

und mit der anderen aufgabe sind wohl die enstprechenden konstruktoraufrufe gemeint:


```
Motorrad m = new Motorrad("Yamaha", 10000, 15.95, 205); // marke, kilometerstand, preis, höchstgeschwindigkeit
PKW p = new PKW("Ford", 50000, 20.78, 11.0); // marke, kilometerstand, preis, verbrauch
LKW l = new LKW("MAN", 150000, 105.50, 25.5);  // marke, kilometerstand, preis, gesamtlast
```


----------



## 0din (29. Sep 2009)

Wie schon gesagt wurde,
dein fahrzeug erbt von den drei anderen klassen (ginge in java nicht einmal)
das zweite was mir so auffällt, die aufgabe sagt doch nie was über die leistung... also wäre die variable (un anhang) nich nötig
ansonsten siehts richtig aus


----------



## figuerro (29. Sep 2009)

okay vielen dank leute!
ja ich seh auch grad die pfeile sind falsch xD
und leistung gehört echt nich rein..

@Atze: ah ok danke.. dann weiß ich ja was er meint.. dann ists ja einfach 

dann kann ich ja beruhigt in die arbeit gehen...


----------

